# depression in college....



## 22582 (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been depressed for about 4 years now, most of it due to ibs and people being mean about it, especially not understanding it. The depression has also come from low self-esteem...I'm in college now as a freshman. I had to withdraw for the first semester because of my depression and I had stopped going to classes. Now that I'm back for the second semester, I find myself still depressed. I'm going to get on some medication soon so that's good, but for the past few days I've missed classes. I'm stressed out because I'm struggling to go to class...I feel bad because my parents have been working hard to help me get back here, and my grades are slipping. I find myself in bed sometimes.... I have a few good friends, but I still find myself in a slump sometimes.Is there anyone else feeling like this? Advice anyone?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

While I wouldn't call myself depressed, I'm definitely more anti-social and unmotivated than before this all started. I don't know what to tell you. I try to help myself out of slumps. If I start skipping classes a lot and never seeing my friends, it's kind of like momentum - I keep doing whatever I'm doing. If I see my friends often, then I keep it up. If I get into a slump where I don't see them for a while, I keep that up, too. So the first thing I'd say is for you to try to make it a point to go to school and out to see your friends. I know it's a pain and you might feel apathetic about it, but just knowing that you'll feel so much better once you do might be enough to get you out there.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I feel depressed a lot of the time, fortunately, my doc has the presence of mind not to put depression on my med records- won't look good for future in nursing.I really think icounselling would be a good idea- and maybe speak to your teachers if you can- if you can't speak to them by face, send an email. Sometimes just telling them you are having a hard time really helps.I hope you find some relief.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I feel real bummed out, because whatever is wrong with my stomach is preventing from attending class in person- so I had to drop my classes. I'm still taking 2 online, which makes me feel better, but the ones I dropped were ones I really needed and it's put me another semester behind (I am close to graduating.) I know how you feel, but be sure to tell your doctor how you are feeling. Maybe he or she will be able to help you out.


----------

